# RUSSIAN DX CONTEST 2011 !!!

## rv3mi

:Smile: 
RDXC    !

 ,     -    - ,       - QSO!

 : http://rdxc.org/asp/pages/rulesru.asp

   !!!

----------


## Serg

> ...   
> ...     )


...       ... (    ) -...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ua4wi

> !!!!!!      AAtest or TR4W ???


....  ,     ?
...  TR4W,     ,   .

----------


## ua4wi

> (   )       .


...   ,    (TR4W)   ....

----------


## RV6AAA

5 !
 SOAB-LP.  TS-850SAT ,  (  100w) .
 - Delta Loop Vert , Quad  20.
     - RV6AAA    - KR
  !!!
------------------------------------------

----------


## RA1APY

> ...       ... (    ) -...


 ,     ,  10-15,          ,   .     .

----------


## rv3mi

> ,     ,  10-15,          ,   .     .


-43
1
"" 
  !

----------


## rv3mi

> ?      (  )     ?


  ,   ?  :Smile:

----------


## rv3mi

!  :Smile: 
 !

     RDXC!
  ,     :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> ..


    :


```
START-OF-LOG: 3.0
CONTEST: Russian DX Contest
CATEGORY-MODE: SSB
CLAIMED-SCORE: 0
CREATED-BY: UR5EQF log v.2.41
EMAIL: ra9odk@mail.ru
NAME: Konstantin
ADDRESS: 633452 Novosibirskaia obl g.Toguchin
```

    :


```
START-OF-LOG: 2.0
ARRL-SECTION: DX
CALLSIGN: RK4FB
CLUB: RU-QRP Club
CONTEST: RDXC
CATEGORY: SINGLE-OP ALL QRP MIXED
CLAIMED-SCORE: 202540
OPERATORS: RK4FB
NAME: Alexey Ovcharov
ADDRESS: Gercen 14-41
ADDRESS: Penza,  440061
ADDRESS: Russia
CREATED-BY: N1MM Logger V11.3.2
```

----------


## Novichek-2010

, ?

----------


## R6CD

> 2012


,  !!!

----------

